# Another question - exercises



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I really want to keep my Roshi, so I am going to keep asking questions here to make my life easier with him so I can raise a happy pup!

I know he should be exercised, but I have no yard (well, I do, but it's a construction zone right now with nails everywhere - not very puppy proof. Hopefully the builder will landscape it soon). He is only 3 months old but will be starting puppy school next week. So both me and him are not leash trained. I know I should not let him pull, but that's not the huge issue. He's more interested in chewing my pant leg or leash than walking. So hopefully puppy school can help me out.

So it's already stressful enough with the whole potty issue, I don't want more stress trying to walk him until I got some tips/instructions. So what are other good exercises I can do with him besides walking? 

He lose interest in ball fetching after a few minutes. Maybe running stairs a few times? (the vet says he should be fine, and if he needs to stop he will). I do a lot of mental exercise - training with sit, down, hand, kiss, and even using the Kong for his food. 

Anything else so I can do to tire him out so that he can nap, and I can do my own thing - like eat and shower!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

In the beginning sometimes a harness is better than a lead when you first take them out because they can't chew it so easily and it is safer,they can't slip the harness.Things will improve once he can go outside for a little walk with you.Try to relax around him,he will learn all the things eventually,he is not trying to be naughty,he is just being a puppy.Set yourself and him small goals,don't set him up to fail.Good luck hope thing improve for you both soon.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been a bit loose with my puppys. Both stick to me like glue. So I would go to base ball fields in parks they loved it and still do. I work for the parks department and my boss doesn't care. The areas a some what fenced and there isn't to many dogs that go in so I felt it was safe from Parvo and such. Another area we go is tennis courts most people aren't going to complain about a cute Havanese puppy! No one has ever said a word to me. Bring your little ball and camera! Here is a vedio of them in the field
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=PL65A0EB1F982EB38F


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I might be having problems because of the music I have in my video


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you ,classes are great. Here's an article on PLAY. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/dog-play and here's one on housetraining http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining Welcome. When he chews, simply stand there look in the sky ,cross your arms and pretend to be a tree lol. don't move till he stops.


----------

